# Craftsman Snowthrower Adapter Kit for Husqvarna



## rnds76b (Nov 12, 2012)

Just bought a used 2000 Craftsman snowthrower model 486.248460 and want to put it on a 2012 Husqvarna YTH24V42LS Yard Tractor. The mounting plates I got with the snowthrower don't match up to the bolts/holes on the tractor. Anyone know if there is an adapter kit for such an arrangement? Thanx in advance.


----------



## JamesEric (Nov 13, 2012)

I would start by contacting Agri Fab. They are the manufacturer of that blower.


----------



## rnds76b (Nov 12, 2012)

*Agri-Fab*

Great minds think alike...thanks James.


----------

